# adventures in baking



## midnightpoet (Dec 21, 2013)

My wife is an excellent cook, except when it comes to baking; so I have been trying to help out.  Unfortunately, my biscuits are hockey pucks and my pancakes are flat, tasteless and raw in the middle.  I've always given up on pie crusts and went with ready made.  Well, this time the weather was bad so I bravely stepped forward.

The flour was everywhere; on me, the kitchen cabinet, the floor, the stove (you get the picture).  It didn't help that my wife was looking over my shoulder giving advice; however, I will say that I can't blame her for the final result.  The good news it that I can sell my crust recipe to the army for use in plate armor (although I may have to go to the dentist for trying to bite  through it).

I think i'd better get some ready-made for future use.


----------



## escorial (Dec 21, 2013)

ha..what a neat piece..I enjoyed the brief description..like a thought just jotted down.


----------



## The_D_is_silent (Dec 24, 2013)

I like flat, tasteless and raw pancakes... This is definitely a short piece. Seems like something more tragic could happen during the baking though


----------



## KHME (Jan 17, 2014)

"Funny because it's true" fits here


----------



## PiP (Jan 17, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> The flour was everywhere; on me, the kitchen cabinet, the floor, the stove (you get the picture).
> 
> .



 I enjoyed reading your 'baking adventures' because I also get flour everywhere when I bake.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 24, 2014)

> I've always given up on pie crusts


I see where you are coming from, but there is a twist in logic there, to give up you must have tried, but you alwyas gave up so you can never have tried, perhaps something more explicit, 'I have always ducked out of making my own pastry and gone with the ready made', it is only the lead in to the description of making it after all.



> It didn't help that my wife was looking over my shoulder giving advice; however, I will say that I can't blame her for the final result


.It sort of peaked with the flour everywhere and this is very pc but a bit mundane, I would try starting, 'I had considerable assistance from my wife ... ' and see how it goes.



> The good news it that I can sell my crust recipe to the army for use in plate armor


This is positively corney, I think I first heard it from my father in the 1950's, no exaggeration. Follow the line sure, but use some imagination, 'There might be some basic research needed into shrinkage rates, but with the right moulds I can halve the cost of diamond drilling', or a space station shield, or a sunami protector for Japanese power stations. The dentist reference is also fairly common in this situation, but you could say '... I ate some,I need the money for dental fees' tying the two together.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh gosh, I can relate, a male friend almost broke a tooth on my biscuits. I stick with the dough boy now. I am not precise enough to be a good baker
although I make some tasty tollhouse and breakfast breads, but then breakfast breads are always welcome, especially lemon poppyseed, num.

Nice read midnightpoet I can picture you!


----------

